# Al-Qaeda Force Captures Fallujah...



## paulitician (Jan 5, 2014)

This, along with our corrupt MSM and so-called 'Anti-War' activists ignoring the ongoing slaughter of our men & women in Afghanistan. Blowback. It has begun.


Al-Qaeda-linked force captures Fallujah amid rise in violence in Iraq

A rejuvenated al-Qaeda-affiliated force asserted control over the western Iraqi city of Fallujah on Friday, raising its flag over government buildings and declaring an Islamic state in one of the most crucial areas that U.S. troops fought to pacify before withdrawing from Iraq two years ago.

The capture of Fallujah came amid an explosion of violence across the western desert province of Anbar in which local tribes, Iraqi security forces and al-Qaeda-affiliated militants have been fighting one another for days in a confusingly chaotic three-way war.

Elsewhere in the province, local tribal militias claimed they were gaining ground against the al-Qaeda militants who surged into urban areas from their desert strongholds this week after clashes erupted between local residents and the Iraqi security forces.

In Fallujah, where Marines fought the bloodiest battle of the Iraq war in 2004, the militants appeared to have the upper hand, underscoring the extent to which the Iraqi security forces have struggled to sustain the gains made by U.S. troops before they withdrew in December 2011.

The upheaval also affirmed the soaring capabilities of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), the rebranded version of the al-Qaeda in Iraq organization that was formed a decade ago to confront U.S. troops and expanded into Syria last year while escalating its activities in Iraq. Roughly a third of the 4,486 U.S. troops killed in Iraq died in Anbar trying to defeat al-Qaeda in Iraq, nearly 100 of them in the November 2004 battle for control of Fallujah, the site of America&#8217;s bloodiest confrontation since the Vietnam War.

Events Friday suggested the fight may have been in vain.

&#8220;At the moment, there is no presence of the Iraqi state in Fallujah,&#8221; said a local journalist who asked not to be named because he fears for his safety. &#8220;The police and the army have abandoned the city, al-Qaeda has taken down all the Iraqi flags and burned them, and it has raised its own flag on all the buildings.&#8221;

At Friday prayers , held outdoors and attended by thousands of people, a masked ISIS fighter took the podium and addressed the crowd, declaring the establishment of an &#8220;Islamic emirate&#8221; in Fallujah and promising to help residents fight the government of Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki and his Iranian allies...

Read More:
Al-Qaeda force captures Fallujah amid rise in violence in Iraq - The Washington Post
DRUDGE REPORT 2014®


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

And the war between the two great wings of Islam that our invasion intensified continues.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And the war between the two great wings of Islam that our invasion intensified continues.



Yup.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 5, 2014)

What a sad & bizarre Foreign Policy. Funding & arming Al-Qaeda Terrorists in Syria, while supposedly still fighting them all around the World. I guess good ole fashioned chaos is the goal for the Military Industrial Complex. It's a Win/Win for it.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2014)

We were there 10 years supposedly training their military.  I guess we failed in that area too.
Iraq was one giant waste of American time, blood and money.   America and the Region would have been better off if we did not invade Iraq.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 5, 2014)

paulitician said:


> What a sad & bizarre Foreign Policy. Funding & arming Al-Qaeda Terrorists in Syria, while supposedly still fighting them all around the World. I guess good ole fashioned chaos is the goal for the Military Industrial Complex. It's a Win/Win for it.



This is Obama foreign policy at work.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 5, 2014)

Think of all the centuries that might have been saved had Iraq simply been nuked back into the stone age instead of waiting for A-Q to drag it back to that era day-by-day.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 5, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad & bizarre Foreign Policy. Funding & arming Al-Qaeda Terrorists in Syria, while supposedly still fighting them all around the World. I guess good ole fashioned chaos is the goal for the Military Industrial Complex. It's a Win/Win for it.
> ...



True to some extent, but he's just a puppet in the end. Very powerful forces within the Military Industrial Complex are calling the shots. He's just a figurehead outsider as far as they're concerned. Presidents come and go. But the Military Industrial Complex remains. It's very patient and resilient.


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVvEsy396dA]Deal of the century - YouTube[/ame]


There are things that words alone just can't describe. Clearly, what ever goal we had there, was Not achieved, and only further undermined by the current administration. At least it's Sharia compliant. What a waste of American Life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad & bizarre Foreign Policy. Funding & arming Al-Qaeda Terrorists in Syria, while supposedly still fighting them all around the World. I guess good ole fashioned chaos is the goal for the Military Industrial Complex. It's a Win/Win for it.
> ...



Are we still in Iraq?  It's the wind down of our mistakes in Iraq.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Think of all the centuries that might have been saved had Iraq simply been nuked back into the stone age instead of waiting for A-Q to drag it back to that era day-by-day.



You are an idiot.  For mankind's sake, stop the neo-con crap.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Think of all the centuries that might have been saved had Iraq simply been nuked back into the stone age instead of waiting for A-Q to drag it back to that era day-by-day.
> ...



You stop the far left Obama drone crap.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So you going to blame Obama for that then?


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 5, 2014)

Intense said:


> There are things that words alone just can't describe. Clearly, what ever goal we had there, was Not achieved, and only further undermined by the current administration. At least it's Sharia compliant. What a waste of American Life.



Reminds me of this scene

LANGUAGE WARNING

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CykN97RQ724]way of the gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 5, 2014)

obama knew that Iraq was in no shape to see to its own security.  That's why he changed the rules of engagement but kept enough people there to continue dying and getting mutilated.  

This was obama's plan all along.


----------



## oreo (Jan 5, 2014)

Desperado said:


> We were there 10 years supposedly training their military.  I guess we failed in that area too.
> Iraq was one giant waste of American time, blood and money.   America and the Region would have been better off if we did not invade Iraq.




Terrorists are unlike any other enemy we have fought before.  It's clear they're not going away.  Rather than OUR boots on the ground--we need to use tactics and military in a way that eliminates the threat of terrorism without invasion by U.S. troops.  And YES we do have the capabilities of doing that.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 5, 2014)

oreo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > We were there 10 years supposedly training their military.  I guess we failed in that area too.
> ...



We've fought them before in the Philippines and in Libya. The difference? We did it this time with "compassion."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moro_Rebellion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine–American_War
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_Wars


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2014)

So are you saying that the $2 trillion spent on the Iraq war was worth it?
Iraq war costs U.S. more than $2 trillion: study | Reuters


----------



## Jroc (Jan 5, 2014)

We should give them air support if they need it



> *Iraq readying 'major attack' to retake Fallujah*
> 
> Fallujah (Iraq) (AFP) - Iraq is preparing a "major attack" on militant-held Fallujah, a senior official said Sunday, spelling another assault for the city west of Baghdad where US forces repeatedly battled insurgents.
> 
> ...



Iraq readying 'major attack' to retake Fallujah


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

Kosh said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Bush is to blame, and Obama is for not getting us out immediately.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

No, we should not.  Anybody in government who advises such should be sent to one of the 'black holes' for people like that.



Jroc said:


> We should give them air support if they need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yu


----------



## Jroc (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, we should not.  Anybody in government who advises such should be sent to one of the 'black holes' for people like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all have our opinion fake...Not that I really care about a fraud like you though


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, we should not.  Anybody in government who advises such should be sent to one of the 'black holes' for people like that.
> ...



Your type of opinion killed thousands, horribly injured tens of thousands - and this is just the Americans -, broke our treasury, put us in Recession, and you want to pretend you have the slightest idea of what is happening?

You neo-cons are being inexorably forced out of government.  Thank God.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Bullshit... the only people breaking the treasury are your liberal friends Dems and RINO republicans.


if only... reality is reality, but you can dream if you want fake

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRhq-yO1KN8]John Lennon - Imagine (official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

Jroc fails yet again.  We have no reason to be in Iraq now or back then.  And the neo-cons continue to be pushed out of government.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc fails yet again.  We have no reason to be in Iraq now or back then.  And the neo-cons continue to be pushed out of government.



We're not there are we? The war on terror continues, whether you like it or not fake.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 5, 2014)

Pubs did a GREAT JOB OF RECRUITING FOR Al-Qaeda- and their world recession still makes Al-Qaeda a good career...Pubs are a total disaster, hater dupes.

Hopefully Iraq can toss the bastards, with the Obama coalition's help...


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2014)

Jroc said:


> We should give them air support if they need it


Are you out of your fracking mind?  We have already given Iraq more than they deserve.
We should not spend another dime over there.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 5, 2014)

If the whole damned thing had become a vast glassy lake when it should have none of this crap would be going on.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 5, 2014)

Desperado said:


> We were there 10 years supposedly training their military.  I guess we failed in that area too.
> Iraq was one giant waste of American time, blood and money.   America and the Region would have been better off if we did not invade Iraq.




When I was in Vietnam, the "talk" about training the South Vietnamese army had just begun - 1967. I had a buddy (RIP) who always said that training these idiots was nothing more than a waste of time. Turns out he was right.

We spent 10 years in a country (Iraq) accomplishing absolutely nothing except to lose the lives of thousands of young men and women - nothing.

We have spent as much time accomplishing absolutely nothing in Afghanistan and, when we do leave, the terrorists will march back in and continue their plans for the destruction of the West.

God bless each and every one of you Iraq and Afghanistan vets. I mean that from the bottom of my heart. When I returned (after 4 months recovering from wounds) in ROV, I returned to hatred from Americans. Thank God you haven't had to endure the hatred from the folks that my generation of vets did.

We don't "talk" about Iraq and Afghanistan much any longer. It might make the current administration look "bad". Damn George Bush to hell. Damn Barry Obama to hell.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 5, 2014)

all 3 were stupid wars...no reflection on our wonderful servicemen...Obama is just trying to get out of them as well as possible...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

Jroc said:


> We should give them air support if they need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why i always said we weren't leaving Iraq. We'll have a presence there for many many years. Our involvement in this attack isn't surprising to me. Their 'Pulling out of Iraq' was just a PR scam. We're still very much involved there.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 6, 2014)

we are no going to fight you idiot wars anymore 

GET IT


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc fails yet again.  We have no reason to be in Iraq now or back then.  And the neo-cons continue to be pushed out of government.



Neocons are former Progressives. But in reality, they're still Progressives. And the Progressives currently run both Political Parties. Very few differences between Communist/Progressive Democrats and Neocon/Progressive Republicans.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 6, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> If the whole damned thing had become a vast glassy lake when it should have none of this crap would be going on.



and you wealthy masters didn't want that because then they could not get at the OIL there


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc fails yet again.  We have no reason to be in Iraq now or back then.  And the neo-cons continue to be pushed out of government.
> ...



you are insane in the membrane


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

And for all those who wanna get high & mighty and joyously boast Obama-Worship, keep in mind, he wants his Wars too. He fell short on his bid to drag us into the Syrian conflict, but he had his way with the Libyan War. And i'm sure he's chomping at the bit to get us involved in more Wars. So don't be so quick to boast that Obama-Worship. It would be a big misguided mistake.

And remember, it's actually the Democratic Party that has started the majority of American Wars. It's all about the Communists/Progressives. They've been staunch interventionists from day one. And the Republican Party is currently controlled by Progressives as well. They're just called 'Neocons' these days. Most of the Neocons are former Progressive Democrats. This is a good piece by John Stossel. It shows how the Progressives are not 'Anti-War' at all, but actually full-fledged Warmongers. History has proven that. Check it out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYLftg-tIlE]John Stossel - Progressives And War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 6, 2014)

and babies didn't die at sandyhook.........yeah you insane


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

Desperado said:


> We were there 10 years supposedly training their military.  I guess we failed in that area too.
> Iraq was one giant waste of American time, blood and money.   America and the Region would have been better off if we did not invade Iraq.



Was the British Army a failure because the IRA succeeded in taking over large parts of Derry and Belfast in the early 1970s?

         Saddam had to be removed unless of course you think keeping a leader in power who invades and annexes other countries, used WMD more times than any leader since World War I, threaten to cut off the worlds largest source of energy supplies, is a good idea.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc fails yet again.  We have no reason to be in Iraq now or back then.  And the neo-cons continue to be pushed out of government.
> ...



Well, the one good thing about both of them is they are not idiots like Ron Paul and his son!


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## rdean (Jan 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad & bizarre Foreign Policy. Funding & arming Al-Qaeda Terrorists in Syria, while supposedly still fighting them all around the World. I guess good ole fashioned chaos is the goal for the Military Industrial Complex. It's a Win/Win for it.
> ...



Good thing Bush and the Republicans had nothing to do with it when they removed Saddam, Bin Laden's greatest enemy and let Bin Laden go scott free to continue plotting while living in a villa.  A far cry from the "cave" Republicans said he was in.

Bin Laden's big mistake was figuring that since Bush and the Republicans let him go and stopped looking for him, Obama would do the same.  I guess Obama was not only mad about the Americans that died on 9/11 but was also mad about the Christians and what happened to them in Iraq when Bush and the Republican ignored them.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

It's a bit of a scam. Progressives currently control both Political Parties. And Progressives have always been staunch Interventionists. So spare me all the high & mighty Obama-Worship. He wants his Wars too. This sums up the average Obama-Bot Progressive perfectly...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-sdO6pwVHQ]Help Obama Kickstart World War III! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

Desperado said:


> So are you saying that the $2 trillion spent on the Iraq war was worth it?
> Iraq war costs U.S. more than $2 trillion: study | Reuters



That's the cost of the war when calculated by biased liberal academics from Brown University. If the cost of the war is calculated the same way World War I, World War II, Korea, and Vietnam were calculated, the cost is just under 1 trillion dollars.

        More important, total war spending and US defense spending during the Iraq war never rose above 5% of GDP in any given year. That's less than what the United States spent on defense during the peace time of the 1980s when defense spending averaged 6% of GDP per year. 

          So in all actuality, the wars have been relatively cheap compared to past conflicts.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Ron Paul and his son act like its the year 1814 instead of 2014.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



They both support an isolationist foreign policy and military policy similar to what existed in this country in the early 19th century. To some degree it made sense back then, but those policies have not made any sense since at least the 1930s.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



They're not 'Isolationists.' Their foreign policy beliefs are just and common sense. We need to end this cycle of endless War. We've had enough War. We've been at War for at least the last 75yrs. straight. How many more bombs can we drop and people can we slaughter, before it's enough? It's time for something different. It's time for peace.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



            Protecting United States security is not something you can just end, forget about, or stop doing it. If you don't protect US security, it means the end of the country and the way of life we hold so dear. 

             Trust me, you do not want to live in the jungle or the wild, but that's exactly where the United States will be if it lets its guard down. Just as the police in every town are on guard every day, and fireman and first responders must remain ready, so to must the United States Military remain ready and active in protecting are security. Our way of life depends on it. 

         Peace is not achieved through letting ones guard down. Stability and security our not achieved when you stop your efforts to maintain it. We've created an incredible way of life that for most of human history has not existed. But its fragile and can go away in the blink of an eye if we don't do what is necessary to protect and defend it.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Unfortunately, it's our own Government that causes much of the chaos and War around the World. The Military Industrial Complex wants permanent War. And it certainly is getting its way. Most in this country alive today, can't remember a time when we weren't bombing & killing somewhere in the World. So how much War is enough? When will it end?


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




Good.

You unilaterally declare peace and see what happens.

I want to love libertarians, but you're so goddam stupid I can't bring myself to do it.

Kinda like the 60's era hippies.  Lovable but just too fucking dumb to take seriously.

So dumb, they didn't even have the intelligence to resist when the communists came in and took over their movement.  

We're (Republicans) protecting Libertarians from the scumbags so far, but it's getting tiresome.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



          The Military Industrial Complex as described by liberals and the Ron Pauls of the world is a Myth.

         The United States defending itself is not the cause of war in the world. Far from it. Do you ever consider shutting down the fire department and the police department in your town because you are tired of paying for it? Do you take off all your clothes in the middle of a blizzard because you are tired of wearing heavy clothes or cold weather? Do you stop leaving your house to go to the supermarket to buy food or put gas in your car because your tired of doing that?

         You do all those things to survive and continue the way of life you currently lead. The United States military must continue to be ready and take defensive action when need be to protect are lives, security and way of life. Its a necessity, like all the other necessities in life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2014)

We can adequately defend our national interest without neo-cons trying to set American foreign policy and setting the ME afire from Indonesia to Morocco.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting how the Obama policy of strength through apology has played out.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, our Government gave Al Qaeda new life. The funding and arming of Terrorist groups in Libya and Syria will come back to haunt us. In fact, it already is. With the brutal slaughter of our Ambassador in Libya, and now this. What a sad travesty. It could have been prevented. We need to stop meddling.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 8, 2014)

paulitician said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Had the Brits and/or the French slapped Hitler upside head when he annexed Czechoslovakia, there very likely wouldn't have been a WWII and there very likely wouldn't have been 50,000,000 dead in Europe because of it.

1939 Germany was a paper tiger, there was no way they could have, or would have, stood up to France or Britain, much less both of them.

Of course, people like you would have sided with "Peace In Our Time" Neville Chamberlain.

Stupid.  Just plain, old-fashioned, animal-dumb fucking stupid.

Even the socialists at the UN understand, and approve of, pre-emptive War.

Little Brush Wars are far superior to big, massive Wars of extermination.

Which is what will happen if we listen to libertarians and the scum-of-the-Earth dimocraps.

I'd prefer NO Wars.  Ever.  At all.

But somebody needs to tell the other guys.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 8, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace, does not a good policy make. Time for change.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 8, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Then march your big fucking mouth over to Iran and tell the Mullahs that.

Send us a post card and let us know how you make out.

Send your buddy to North Korea and tell Kim Jong Un to stop building nukes.

We, the United States, are an Empire unto ourselves.  We don't need to occupy little pip-squeak Countries or Islands.  We don't need to steal natural resources, we have our own.  And we have plenty of land.  More than we need.

The only thing we do is; we take out dictatorial scumbags before they get out of control.

You know, like should have been done in early 1939 to Hitler.

I lost family in that War.  I have never met the Man I'm named after.  And I never will.  My Father suffered terribly after that War.  

And all because some gutless fuckwad wanted "Peace In Our Time"

Wise up, dewd.  Just fucking wise up

Fortunately, until this latest scumbag, our Executive Branch continued the policy of pre-emptive strikes and pre-emptive actions..... And a stance based on overwhelming, massive and utterly frightening Military power.  

We defeated the most evil empire in the History of all mankind through strength, not through a whiney-assed fucking "Peace In Our Time" policy.

Just fucking wise up.

The people who murdered the innocent American Civilians on 9/11 are mostly dead.  And the ones who aren't live in abject fear.  They know that if they stick their heads up, we WILL take it off.

We have killed somewhere in the neighborhood of 150,000 of them and are continuing to amass a staggering body count of camel-fucking ragheads.

al Qaeda may not be 'On the run' like the lying cocksucker-in-chief said in his lying, deceptive campaign, but I seriously doubt they'll fuck with the United States of America again.

Word is out, mess with the US and you gonna die.  And so is your mama, your papa, your brothers, your sisters, your babies, your cousins....

The scumbag-in-chief apologized for that.  And he wants to change it.

With people like you helping out, he may get away with it.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 8, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



When's the last time Iran or North Korea invaded another Nation? When's the last time we did that? Sadly, we're the aggressors these days. Personally, i'm tired of this permanent state of War. The idea that Perpetual War will bring Perpetual Peace, is simply preposterous. It's time for a new course.


----------

